# Hoosier Cabinet?



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Is anyone using, I mean really using, as intended in the 1920s, a Hoosier Cabinet? I am wondering how difficult it is to refill the SMALLER (not the tall one that takes up a whole cabinet, but the smaller version) flour dispenser. And is the dispenser fixed, or does it swing out for use?

I'm wondering what features people really use, what is a luxury, and what is a full stop... gotta have it or pass on that one... must have in a Hoosier.

Hoosiers.. any piece of furniture for that matter.. is not taxable. Making a working Hoosier a very (very very) attractive option to consider. But I have to sell this thing to the husband, who is going to take one look at the price tag (these things are rare in VT and will probably have to be bought out of state and some distance away, think "ebay"). But I'm looking at these things and this has got to be the most efficient use of space imaginable. Especially if you're a baker. 

My kitchen is so small that adding one of these in the dining room would effectively double our counter space.. and provide efficient storage of my baking "stuff" all on one easy to clean space. But I'd like to know the pros and cons of a Hoosier before I start trying to sell the DH on the idea. I mean, there must be a "con" otherwise we'd all be using them today, right?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, I don't use mine as intended, but I can tell you it's been very handy in my sewing room! I keep odd bits of ribbon in the flour dispenser and yes, it does swing out. The enamel top also slides out to provide more space for baking (although I use mine for cutting fabric). 

Honestly, I don't think there ARE any cons to having one except you have more chance of bugs getting in your flour. They are definitely not bug proof...the flour bin doesn't seal up at all so no way to keep bugs out.

I figure the biggest reason they aren't widely used is because they went "out of style".


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

We have 2 in the kitchen..neither of them have the sifters anymore,but the enamel tops make up for the lack thereof.Great for organizing.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine had the flour bin ans the sugar bin, and was beautiful! I didn't use the bins as there was a bit of rsut (teensey bit) bear the bottom on the inside and I would't put flour in it.

I gave mine to my darling daughter 20 years ago and she still loves it!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 22, 2009)

I inherited mine from my husband's grandmother because I loved it so much, and she wanted someone to have it who would appreciate it. The one I use for sugar swings out and is easily refilled. I also have a tiny bit of rust in the flour bin and use it for storage.I have all the little glass spice containers, but don't have the right spices in them. And I use that breadboard on the inside of the bottom cabinet all the time. It also comes in quite handy to pull that enamel top out during canning season for a little extra room, or for extra "buffet style" room when the whole famiily gathers.I REALLY love my cabinet!


----------



## thistlemoon (Mar 27, 2011)

its been awhile since I had mine but IIRC it had the flour sifter on the top. Mine had a cooler inside the big door on the bottom and a metal lined drawer so I'm not sure, this could have been for ice.

I think mostly the reason we don't use them anymore is the fact that kitchens are built-in now. I know my mother was astounded when I told her I was buying one. 
OT - she told me when she bought hers she bought it on credit and paid maybe $3 a week for it and it cost something like $12 for it.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

thistlemoon said:


> its been awhile since I had mine but IIRC it had the flour sifter on the top. Mine had a cooler inside the big door on the bottom and a *metal lined drawer* so I'm not sure, this could have been for ice.
> 
> I think mostly the reason we don't use them anymore is the fact that kitchens are built-in now. I know my mother was astounded when I told her I was buying one.
> OT - she told me when she bought hers she bought it on credit and paid maybe $3 a week for it and it cost something like $12 for it.


I would bet that drawer used to have a sliding top and was designed for bread storage.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

My wife and I have a "Sellers" which is a type of Hoosier cabinet. I've wanted one for years and we bought one about 7 years ago. It does have the flour bin and all, but frankly, with freshness an issue and mice, etc. we keep our flour in canister jars. The cabinet does however store our cereal, baking supplies, syrups, and the cabinet beneath provides us with plenty of room to store baking dishes, measuring cups, etc. It's nice to have the added counter space, especially as I'm prepping a family breakfast...the kids and grandkids can form an assembly line and keep moving. I'm really glad we have ours. they are so nostalgic and bring a smile to my face every time I see one.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

So THAT'S what those cabinets are called!

My GGM had one with (if memory serves) three bins in the top part (she used them for flour, meal, and sugar) and 2 bins in the bottom she used for potatoes and onions. I "think" there was a third bin in the bottom, but I'm not sure. It was a beautiful thing!


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I've seen them go for upwards of $1000. Ours isn't the best looking one I've ever seen, but I think I paid around $350 for ours. I like it fine.


----------



## Trevilians (May 14, 2002)

I also have a "Seller's" brand Hoosier. I found mine in a junk shop and traded for it. It had three layers of paint and was in dire need of refinishing. The original factory color was a gray/green which my paint store matched perfectly. It wasn't until I was down to the original color that I noticed (too late) a beautiful stenciled design on some of the doors. I was able to take pictures of and sketch the design and recreat it after refinishing. It looks good but wouldn't fool "Antiques Road Show".
According to what I've read, it isn't safe to use the flour and sugar bins today because they were put together using lead solder.

I use mine in my pantry for holding canning jars, large pots, extra supplies, etc.

Hoosier cabinets were manufactured in the 20s and 30s for kitchens because cabinets weren't standard in kitchens at the time. Later when kitchens cabinets because customary, Hoosiers fell out of favor as being "old fashioned" which is exactly WHY I love them.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Dh got me one years back for an Anniversary gift. Used the flour sifter until bugs got in it. It has a tin covered work surface and still has the paperwork on the inside doors,with measurements and grocery list ect. I store spices and teas in it. It is all Oak. They go for 1000 to 1200 arround here.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

The dollar store has humongous heavy-duty plastic zip lock bags with handles which you could use inside the flour bin. It would seal out the bugs and protect from the rusted areas.

Does any company make these cabinets today?


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I've had one for 20 years and love the look and it stores so many things! I used the flour storage in Florida and did hatch out moths but not sure if that would happen here.


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

Jan.. YES they do! Two in fact. One comes as a kit and one comes assembled. Both ship anywhere. The kit version, however, has an oak work surface. The finished one from an Amish manufacturer has a metal one. I'm thinking the metal surface is more practical... but I'm open to someone selling me on the idea of oak. The kit, as you might imagine, is a wee bit cheaper than the assembled version. And it comes with pretty much all the bells and whistles, including the spinning spice rack.

I want a spinning spice rack...

The originals were, as near as I can tell, about 30" high to the work surface. A standard work surface today is about 36" high. This makes sense.. I have a dining room table from the 1800s which is about 6" lower than a dining room table from today.. and the table from the 1920s was right about between the two. My husband hated that 1920 table so much we gave it away.. he couldn't sit down without sending the whole thing flying. I use the 1800s version as my desk top.. perfect typing height!

If you google madly you come up with obscure sites and questions on these units.. one woman wanted to know if she could raise her Hoosier up to a modern counter height and received several suggestions. I think either the kit or the new version could be made with taller legs if you asked them to.

I have a serious want issue here.. the idea of having something I could roll to where I needed it.. all that storage.. a work surface..

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I rescued my Hoosier from my grandparents' basement when Grandpap died and they were clearing out the house. It had some rotted wood in the back, but I had it repaired and refinished and I use it in my kitchen - mostly keeping spices in the top, bread in the bread drawer, and large items like baking sheets in the large lower cabinet. I'd love to use the flour storage/sifter, but I'm pretty sure it would be a bad idea here in the tropics. Mostly I just enjoy knowing that I'm using something my grandmother and great grandmother used in their kitchen!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't use mine in the kitchen right now but plan to use it when I build my cabin in the yard. I bought it a few years ago at a resale store for $250 and had to redo it. I don't use the flour bin although I still have it in case I ever want to put it back in. Instead I had my son change it so the hinges are on the side of the door instead of the top and put a shelf between the space for the flour bin and the lower part where your bowl set to sift the flour into. It gives me more space for storage. I just did not want to use the flour bin because of bugs and I just don't use that much flour any more. I am presently using it as my office space with my computer on it. Stripping it was a booger because it had a layer of red paint, a layer of blue paint and a layer of yellow paint before the original color of spring green. I painted it Antique Lace( creamy off white) and had some paint mixed to match the spring green and plan to do some accent with it later on. I love mine and wish I had room to put it in my kitchen.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Mine is in my kitchen and gets used everyday. I keep my KitchenAid on the metal work surface along with a set of mixing bowls. I keep all my herbs and spices behind the tambour door and other baking needs like jars of baking soda, powder, raisins, dates, salt,bottles of molasses & vanilla, chocolate chips, baking cocoa, a can of shortening, etc. in the smaller cupboards above the tambour door. There's a wide divided drawer under the work surface where I keep my tableware, serving utensils, extra carving knives, skewers, rubber spatulas and a bunch of other "kitchen" stuff.
The big cupboard underneath is used for storage and holds alot of stuff. It has 3 drawers on the right side. The big one on the bottom is metal lined and was intended to be used for storing breads and pastries, but I keep all my boxes of plastic bags in there instead. It also has a swing out flour bin and a sugar dispenser.
I can't think of a single "con" about a Hoosier cupboard. I agree with the person above that said she thinks they went out of fashion because built-ins became popular. Mine is a large one and has a big foot print, but our house is an antique cape with very few closets and no built-in cupboards, so I'd be lost without my Hoosier. It's a complete bake center all in one convenient place and provides tons of storage space.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

There was a Hoosier in the kitchen of the victorian we used to live in. Although it was neat and all, I sold it because I had it's great granddaddy, a wooden baker's stand made of cypress. It has a hutch top with shelves and two small drawers, a large counter surface, a pull out wooden kneading board, two small drawers for stuff above two "possum belly" (we call them around here) bins underneat for flour and sugar or whatever. I love it and it will fit in nicely in the old dogtrot farmhouse kitchen when we get moved in.

Editing--I got interrupted. I was going to say that I use it to store my baking stuff. I simply put the flour and cornmeal in plastic ware then keep it in the possum belly bins. The kitchen in the victorian had one built in, a stand, large enough to hold the old farmhouse sink, so the baker's stand was valuable counter space. I furnished that whole kitchen with antique kitchen, free standing, furniture. It worked better than any modern kitchen I ever cooked in. Also, pie safes and jelly cabinets take up less floor space than modern cabinets, they are shallower but taller, look neater and are usually up on legs so easy to clean under. If I were in your shoes with kitchen area, I would look into this type of thing as well. Once you get past the modern mindset that a kitchen must look like a Kitchen Maid ad, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I have an oak Hoosier...found in a junk store down here. With alot of Murphy's oil soap and wood repairs to back, doors per DH it is my pride and joy. I store all my baking stuff in it....love the metal pull-out worktop. Don't use the flour bin. Three drawers down one side, a big cupboard on the bottom with slide-out metal rack. Big cupboard on top with shelves. In my old farmhouse I need all the storage I can find. Placed on a wall with electrical plug--of which we have few--it allows me to mix stuff up, plug in the flour mlll, attach the Squeezo--very handy space that I would never get rid of....DEE


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

My "Hoosier" is a McDougal. Like most of my things, I rescued it from an old house about to be torn down. 

At home we had one that was so old it had the zinc counter instead of the porcelien.

I wouldn't risk using the flour bin on any of them.

I was just in a local antique shop & the lady said they have sold them for $200 to $5000. There is a hardware store in Zionsville, IN that sells restoration products for them including the flour bins.


----------

